# Masnahmen gegen die Spammer.



## JesperMP (4 Dezember 2008)

Ich kriege immer wieder Nachrichten von alten Threads. Offenbar verwenden die Spammer den automatische Benachrichtigung-Funktion für Spamverbreitung.
Es hilft nicht das die Moderatoren diese Spam-Posten löscht und die Spammers sperrt, weil die Benachrichtungen sind schon automatisch abgeschicht. Damit hat der Spammer sein Ziel erreicht.

Ich habe ein paar Vorschläge:

1. Neue Mitglieder dürfen nur ein begrenzte Menge Einträge posten pro Tag. Z.b. 2 Einträge pro Tag die erste Woche.

2. Neue Mitglieder dürfen die erste Woche keine Links einbetten.

Andere Ideen ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Dezember 2008)

Bei alten Threads, die nicht mehr interessieren einfach das Abo austragen.


----------



## JesperMP (4 Dezember 2008)

Alten Threads interessieren mich.


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Dezember 2008)

Wenn es für Dich praktikabel ist: schalte die E-Mail-Benachrichtigung für abonierte Themen in Deinem Benutzerprofil einfach ab (das habe ich gemacht, als die ganz normalen Benachrichtigungen bereits mein Postfach verstopft haben). Wenn Du Dich regelmäßig im Forum anmeldest, kannst Du Dir dann dort beim Klicken auf Kontrollzentrum direkt die aktualisierten, abonnierten Themen anzeigen lassen.
Gut - zugegeben, so erreicht Dich dann der Spam auch - aber bei einem scharfen Blick auf den User, der da zuletzt schrieb, sieht man dann meist schon, was da kommt. Bzw. ich finde, man hat es dann auch ganz schnell wieder weggeklickt, wenn man dann doch auf die Anzeige des ersten neuen Beitrags gedruckt hat ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Dezember 2008)

Oft "schlafen" die Spamer erst eine Weile, d.h. die Timeoutzeit läuft sowieso ab, bevor sie aktiv werden.


----------



## Kieler (5 Dezember 2008)

Wie auch immer, es nervt mich jedenfalls auch.


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2008)

Bisher hatte jeder Spammer aus China, also die die uns im Moment so nervenn Zahlen in seinem Anmeldenamen. Vielleicht könnte man das nutzen!


----------



## Gebs (5 Dezember 2008)

Es gibt aber auch viele "richtige" Forumsteilnehmer, die Zahlen in ihren Nicks haben. Die könnten dann ja auch nicht mehr posten.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Dezember 2008)

Ich denke, es geht jetzt erst einmal um die Neuanmeldung. Was haltet ihr vom aktuellen neuesten User mit Endziffer 789 im Namen?


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ich denke, es geht jetzt erst einmal um die Neuanmeldung. Was haltet ihr vom aktuellen neuesten User mit Endziffer 789 im Namen?



Der kommt lt. Anmelde-IP aus China (Bejing), den hab ich gleich gesperrt. Soll er sich bitte einen Spamunverdächtigen Namen zulegen. Eine Minute vorher hat einer, der grad online war gespammt, auch gleich gesperrt, hat etwas gedauert, bis er das gemerkt hat 

@Rainer

Genau, ich meine das Anmelden!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 Dezember 2008)

Geht das jetzt so weiter? Der nächste mit Endziffer 24.


----------



## Pizza (6 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bisher hatte jeder Spammer aus China, also die die uns im Moment so nervenn Zahlen in seinem Anmeldenamen. Vielleicht könnte man das nutzen!


 
Ach, darum war *Vier*lagig solange offline


----------



## mst (7 Dezember 2008)

Im Adminbereich des Forums kann man normalerweise einstellen das ein neuer Benutzer von einem Admin, Super-Moderator, Moderator, ... je nach dem wie die Rechtvergabe aussieht erst Aktiviert werden muss. - Das sollte natürlich schnell geschehen, da der Benutzer sonst durch die Wartezeit die Freute verliert.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Dezember 2008)

Gerade jetzt nervt baoerji9527. Angemeldet 2.10.08, seither Schläfer.
@Ralle:
Siehst Du, wer sich aus China angemeldet hat? Kannst Du die einfach rauskicken?


----------



## zotos (7 Dezember 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ...
> @Ralle:
> Siehst Du, wer sich aus China angemeldet hat? Kannst Du die einfach rauskicken?


[ironie]
Vielleicht sollten wir einige chinakritische politische Diskussionen führen... dann komemn wir auf die Bannliste und China Blockt das SPS-Forum ;o)
[/ironie]
Ok die Kollegen die nach China auf IB müssen haben dann verloren ;o(


----------



## stift (7 Dezember 2008)

Bisher sind mir immer nur Beiträge von Spamern aufgefallen, die Links für die WOW Gold Edition gesetzt haben. 
Vielleicht könnte man irgendwie solche Links mit dem Inhalt WOW blocken. 
Dann wäre das Forum für diese Gruppe schon mal uninteressant.
China zu blocken wär glaub ich keine so gute Idee. 
Dann nutzen die einfach nen Proxy und schon können sie weiter nerven.


----------



## DEGO (8 Dezember 2008)

Ich habe bei meinen Foren unter anderem eine Frage/Antwort Abfrage installiert.
klick mich

Es gibt aber auch noch andere Abfragen
klick mich
klick mich
klick mich
klick mich

oder email Adressen sperren
oder den ersten Beitrag freischalten lassen


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Volker,

ziehst Du Dir die Tarnkappe über, um den Spam weg zu räumen? Grad verschwindet Spam, aber es ist sichtbar kein Mod online ...


----------



## argv_user (9 Dezember 2008)

Erwartet denn hier tatsächlich jemand ernsthaft, man könne
den Spammern "automatisch" das Handwerk legen?
Da muss ich immer an den ultimativen Softwarekopierschutz denken...


----------



## Ralle (9 Dezember 2008)

argv_user schrieb:


> Erwartet denn hier tatsächlich jemand ernsthaft, man könne
> den Spammern "automatisch" das Handwerk legen?
> Da muss ich immer an den ultimativen Softwarekopierschutz denken...



Na ja, aber man sollte es doch zumindest möglichst schwer machen, sonst ersaufen wir im Spam.

PS: Ich bin für die Einführung der Todesstrafe auf Massenspam!


----------



## argv_user (9 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Na ja, aber man sollte es doch zumindest möglichst schwer machen, sonst ersaufen wir im Spam.
> 
> PS: Ich bin für die Einführung der Todesstrafe auf Massenspam!




Klar Ralle, erschweren ja. Aber unmöglich wird nicht so leicht gehen...


----------



## blackhack (10 Dezember 2008)

HAllo Kollegen,

gerade eben kam eine Spam von:
mike2080

mit Links zu Warhammer.

Gruß
blackhack


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2008)

DEGO schrieb:


> Ich habe bei meinen Foren unter anderem eine Frage/Antwort Abfrage installiert.
> klick mich
> 
> Es gibt aber auch noch andere Abfragen
> ...


 

1. es sind schon viele mailadressen gesperrt, speziell mit den endugnen *.ru, in russland fing das ganze damals an.

man könnte die chinesischen auch sperren, bzw. das werde ich wohl machen.


2. alle abfragen und so ein kram brignen inzwichen nichts mehr.
das sind keine bots mehr die man damit überfordern kann, da sitzen in china ganze horden von leuten in irgendwelchen hallen udn machen den ganzen tag nichts anderes. also wenn du dich anmelden kannst, dann kann es der chinese auch...


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> 1. es sind schon viele mailadressen gesperrt, speziell mit den endugnen *.ru, in russland fing das ganze damals an.
> 
> man könnte die chinesischen auch sperren, bzw. das werde ich wohl machen.


 
bringt nix, habe grad gesehen dass die zu 99% aol oder gmail adressen nutzen...


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

Das mit den mail nutzt wohl auch nicht viel, die haben oft gmx-Adressen etc.
Das mit den Nummern bleibt aber immer noch, denn nur mit Namen, können die vielleicht ihre eigenen Anmeldungen nicht mehr ordentlich auseinanderhalten.

Sag mal Markus, kann man Links im Post verbieten, abhängig von der Anzahl der Beiträge, also erst an 20 Posts Links zulassen? 

Kann man bestimmte Links sperren, also den ganzen Gold und warhammer Käse?

Ich weiß, das kostet Arbeit, wenn es denn überhaupt so einfach geht, aber vielleicht haben ja andere Foren auch dieses Problem und schon Lösungen erarbeitet.


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2008)

drei der spammer die ich eben geprüft haben waren mit der adresse *@chongsoft.org angemeldet.

whois sagt fogendes:
also wenn demnächst mal einer von euch in china ist hätte ich nichts dagegen wenn derjenige die kniescheiben von herr xiaohui zhu in trümmer schiesst, seine augen aussticht oder ihm andersweitig unseren allgemeinen dank für seine produktinformationen zum ausdruck bringt...






> NOTICE: Access to .ORG WHOIS information is provided to assist persons in
> determining the contents of a domain name registration record in the Public Interest Registry
> registry database. The data in this record is provided by Public Interest Registry
> for informational purposes only, and Public Interest Registry does not guarantee its
> ...


----------



## Klaus.Ka (10 Dezember 2008)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich habe ein paar Vorschläge:
> 
> 1. Neue Mitglieder dürfen nur ein begrenzte Menge Einträge posten pro Tag. Z.b. 2 Einträge pro Tag die erste Woche.
> 
> ...


 
zu 1. ich finde das keine gute idee denn was wäre wenn der jenige eine gute idee hat ? kann er nicht mehr posten... ich denke das ist ein nicht gut überlegter "schnellschuss" von dir oder? :  :-(


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Dezember 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> zu 1. ich finde das keine gute idee denn was wäre wenn der jenige eine gute idee hat ? kann er nicht mehr posten... ich denke das ist ein nicht gut überlegter "schnellschuss" von dir oder? :  :-(


Was ist dann eine gute Idee? Wie bekommen "wir" das in den Griff?


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

Variante 2 wäre gut, denn darum geht es den Spammern ja. Besser wäre aber nicht nur zeitabhängig (wegen der "Schläfer"), sondern nach 1 Woche und erst ab dem 20. Post z.Bsp.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (10 Dezember 2008)

Frühestens eine Woche nach dem ersten Post (schlafen bringt dann nichts mehr) und frühestens nach den x-ten Post halte ich auch für gut. Ist dies so realisierbar?


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

Ich fürchte, nicht so einfach, sonst hätte Markus sich dazu vielleicht schon geäußert.


----------



## sue port (10 Dezember 2008)

hola,

kann man das nicht über die menge, und über duplikate machen?
meistens kommt der gleich spam inhalt 2-5 mal im forum mit identischem
inhalt.

greetinx 

sue


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2008)

wie gesagt, sobal der spam im forum ist ist es zu spät.
auch wenn er 1 sekunde später gelscht wurde ist die mailbenachrichtigung schon raus, und dass ist es was die spamer wollen!


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2008)

wie wäre es mit folgender Vorgehensweise:

wer sich neu anmeldet, muss, wenn er was schreiben will, zunächst einen neuen Thread eröffnen (was, glaube ich, 90% der neuen Nutzer machen, aber unter 10% der Spammer). Also der allererste Beitrag ist zwingend ein neuer Thread. Weitere Beiträge kann dann der neue User erst schreiben, wenn jemand auf diesen Thread antwortet. An dem Erstbeitrag ist ein "Kill"-Button, der solange verbleibt, bis ein zweiter Beitrag des neuen Nutzers vorliegt. Jeder normale (angemeldete, meinetwegen ab 10 eigenen Beiträgen) Forumsnutzer kann, wenn der Eröffnungsthread Müll ist, diesen mitsamt dem neuen Nutzer löschen.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Jeder normale (angemeldete, meinetwegen ab 10 eigenen Beiträgen) Forumsnutzer kann, wenn der Eröffnungsthread Müll ist, diesen mitsamt dem neuen Nutzer löschen.



das find ich kritisch ... aber ansonsten klingt das logisch ... und eine unterkategorie unter allgemeines: "vorstellung" - da kann der neue seinen ersten thread reinpacken, wenn er schon profi ist und nur helfen will


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2008)

das hier könnte funktionieren:
http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=176481


eine 95%ig lösung wäre es anmeldugnen zu moderieren.
d.h. jede neuanmeldung muss erst von einem mod bestätigt werden.

wenn wir noch ein paar zusätzliche leute hier im forum dazu animieren, dann könnte jeder acc innnerhalb von wenigen stunden freigegeben werden, das wäre tragbar.


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

So ein Mist ist daran u.a. schuld:

http://blog.chip.de/0-security-blog/foren-spam-leicht-gemacht-mit-xrumer-20070725/


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

@Markus

Schau dir das vielleicht einmal an.
http://www.bot-trap.de/home/


----------



## Kai (10 Dezember 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> eine 95%ig lösung wäre es anmeldugnen zu moderieren.
> d.h. jede neuanmeldung muss erst von einem mod bestätigt werden


 
Ich finde, das ist eine gute Idee.



Markus schrieb:


> wenn wir noch ein paar zusätzliche leute hier im forum dazu animieren, dann könnte jeder acc innnerhalb von wenigen stunden freigegeben werden, das wäre tragbar.


 
Wenn Du noch Leute brauchst, würde ich beim Freigeben der Anmeldungen mithelfen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

Noch was zum Thema Schutz:



> Was kann man dagegen tun? Nicht viel. In meinem Forum habe ich die Schläfer nur bemerkt, weil ich eine strikte Policy für Usernamen habe: zwingend Vor- und Nachname. Die Spammer melden sich aber, weil sie die Nutzerbedingungen nicht lesen, mit den üblichen Alias-Namen a la "mieze45" und "bonzocool" an. Einfach zu identifizieren. Wer nicht so restriktiv sein will, dem bleibt beispielsweise ein Moderationsfilter: Neu angemeldete User dürfen nicht direkt ins Forum posten. Erst nach ein, fünf oder zehn moderierten und für gut befundenen Beiträgen gehen Postings dann direkt live. Das verhindert zumindest, dass die Schläfer den Spam direkt posten können. Die Arbeit, die Accounts zu sperren oder zu löschen, bleibt aber immer am Moderator hängen.



Ah, ich seh grad, Kai hat das ebend vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Kai (10 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Wer nicht so restriktiv sein will, dem bleibt beispielsweise ein Moderationsfilter: Neu angemeldete User dürfen nicht direkt ins Forum posten. Erst nach ein, fünf oder zehn moderierten und für gut befundenen Beiträgen gehen Postings dann direkt live.


 
Das finde ich noch besser.

Gruß Kai


----------



## OHGN (11 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Erst nach ein, fünf oder zehn moderierten und für gut befundenen Beiträgen gehen Postings dann direkt live. Das verhindert zumindest, dass die Schläfer den Spam direkt posten können.


Hier ist aber zu bedenken, dass es oft so ist, dass sich neue Mitglieder angemeldet haben weil sie ein akutes Problem haben. Diese sollten auch kurzfristig auf Rückfragen der "Helfenden" antworten können, weil ansonsten sowohl dem Fragesteller als auch den helfenden Usern wohl bald die Lust vergeht.
Also es müsste schon gewährleistet sein, dass die Freischaltung dieser ersten Beiträge recht zügig erfolgt.


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Dezember 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Also es müsste schon gewährleistet sein, dass die Freischaltung dieser ersten Beiträge recht zügig erfolgt.




Ich weiss zwar nicht, wieviele Leute aus diesem Forum "die Macht" haben Beiträge freizuschalten (ich kenne ja längst nicht alle), aber das wird bestimmt im Rahmen des Möglichen liegen. Da ja eigentlich über den Tag verteilt immer einer der Mods/Admins hier sind, ist es vielleicht nur eine Frage von ein paar Stunden. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie man das Umsetzt, aber vielleicht kann man die "Neuanfragen" in einem "Pool" sammeln. Dann könnte man doch meistens schon auf den ersten Blick erkennen, um was es geht.

Gruß,
dia


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

Vernüftige Idee zur Verbesserung habe ich zwar keine, aber: 

Wer setzt dagegen? 

http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=14052


----------



## Ralle (12 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Vernüftige Idee zur Verbesserung habe ich zwar keine, aber:
> 
> Wer setzt dagegen?
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/member.php?u=14052



Diesmal leider nicht Rainer, keine Chinaanmeldung.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Dezember 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Diesmal leider nicht Rainer, keine Chinaanmeldung.


R.. ? André, da hast Du was verwuchselt.


----------



## sue port (12 Dezember 2008)

hola spamgeplakte,

wie wäre diese lösung, die bei anderen foren auch gang und gebe ist.
solange der angemeldete registrierte user eine gültige e-mail adresse angibt werden die posts, die er verfasst automatisch als kopie an die @addi gesendet, wird die addi ungültig und der user gibt kein feedback wird der user gelöscht incl. seiner posts.

gerrtinx


sue


----------



## OHGN (15 Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein Spamer ohne Zahlen im Nick:twisted:
http://www.sps-foren.de/showpost.php?p=172582&postcount=6


----------



## Cerberus (18 Dezember 2008)

Gibt es eigtl die Möglichkeit, Links auf bestimmte Internet-Adressen nicht zuzulassen?? Z.B. jegliche Varianten von .virdeal.com


----------

